# Need a little help with ROMs



## Jaeger (Jul 25, 2011)

I cannot successfully flash a ROM to save my life. I have tried Darkslide X, Liberty, Liquid and now MIUI and always end up in a boot loop.

I flashed Darkslide for Froyo with no trouble. I flashed the 2 part rooted GB update with no problem. I do my best to meticulously follow all directions. I'm starting to think my phone just won't run a ROM.

For the most recent MIUI attempt here is what I did. Please tell me what I did wrong. 
I started with stock, OTA Gingerbread and did an SBF to Froyo. ( I had already downloaded the MIUI file and put in on the root of my SD card. I downloaded it directly to the phone, I did not transfer it from my PC)
I activated the phone, hooked up my Gmail account and reloaded Astro and Droid2 bootstrap.

I rooted using Z4. I entered recovery using D2 and formatted the system. Then I wiped data, wiped cache, wiped Dalvik and wiped battery stats.

I applied the downloaded MIUI file and while it said it was installed it took a very short time and just didn't seem right. (probably about a minute) I rebooted and promptly got stuck on M.

I have just SBFd again and will go back to rooted FROYO until I get some feedback. Unfortunately I have to go to work tonight so I won't be able to apply any of your sage advice until tomorrow.

I'm sure it must be an error on my part but I sure don't know what it would be. Help please. Stock GB is kind of boring.


----------



## DryZebra (Jun 9, 2011)

My first suggestion might sound kind of dumb, but I've done it myself many times. Make sure you don't mix up D2 and D2G files. Whether it be ROMs, sbf, etc. My second suggestion is that sometimes for a ROM to take, you have to also mount the system in recovery after you format. (Like cm7.) Third, if you feel like it didn't install "Quite right" as I do sometimes, just hit the wipe buttons again and reinstall, it won't do you any harm. And finally, make sure you're on the right kernel. This is especially important for the D2 since it's in a transition period between Motorola ROMs, and AOSP ROMs. Just don't give up! That's what Motorola wants you to do. 

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Jaeger (Jul 25, 2011)

I downloaded the file at the top of the MIUI thread for the droid x. I only used the droid 2 bootstrapper because that's what I thought we needed for these new roms. Should I use the droid x bootstrap?


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

Make sure you have good rom downloads by checking the md5 sum.

I've never formatted the system. You should be able to just wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache, wipe dalvik and wipe battery stats.


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

Jaeger said:


> I downloaded the file at the top of the MIUI thread for the droid x. I only used the droid 2 bootstrapper because that's what I thought we needed for these new roms. Should I use the droid x bootstrap?


No, use D2 bootstrap. I think the previous poster is referring to the actual D2 or D2G devices, not the DX.

Also, which method do you use to sbf?


----------



## DryZebra (Jun 9, 2011)

Nevermind. I was totally wrong, thought you had a D2. That's all I really know.


----------



## Jaeger (Jul 25, 2011)

I use RSD lite.

I guess I can try to download to my PC then transfer to my sd card but the link in the main MIUI thread should be good shouldn't it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

Jaeger said:


> I use RSD lite.
> 
> I guess I can try to download to my PC then transfer to my sd card but the link in the main MIUI thread should be good shouldn't it?


To get to MIUI, I did the below steps.

1) SBF back to .340 (I was on Liberty GB)
2) Root phone and use D2 Bootstrap to get into CWM
3) Wipe data, cache, and Dalvik (I don't wipe battery stats and have never had a problem with battery life)
4) Flash the MIUI zip from the link in the main MIUI thread
5) Reboot phone, go back into Recovery, and flash latest patch zip

You don't need to format the system or any of that stuff. Data, cache, and dalvik are all that is needed.


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

Yes, the link the main MIUI thread should be good! But, you could always check the md5 sum....I can get mine if you need it.

Also, I've only sbf'd using the Linux CDRom method without issues. Once you sbf, double check the phone info (kernel, radio, etc.) to make sure they match the requirements for CM7 or MIUI4DX.


----------



## Jaeger (Jul 25, 2011)

One more question. Every time I SBF and go back through the setup process the Market starts to sync everything! Any way to put that hold to save some time.


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

Skip the set-up process....you'll set up once you have your rom of choice installed. To save from going into the market, you can save the files/apps (apk's) you need to your sd card, so that you don't have to dl them from the market. Such as z4root and D2 bootstrap, and maybe astro....but I believe the regular file manager will let you get to bootstrap and z4.


----------



## Jaeger (Jul 25, 2011)

Z4 in on my sd card. I'll have to put D2 and astro on there as well. That will save a bunch of time.

I still don't understand what the heck the problem is. Would formatting the system cause the failure? I'll have to check the mdsums later but if you could post what you have that would be very helpful

I have to say, this has been pretty aggravating.


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

This is unofficial, but it's the md5 for the file I have that works...

10efbdb1fba2351c4808078e25301c4

When you have a chance, try it without formatting system....then don't forget to apply the patch.


----------



## Jaeger (Jul 25, 2011)

The patch? Maybe that's what im missing. Do you apply the zip, then apply the patch then reboot?


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

my bad.....the patch is specifically for MIUI (it's on the first page), after the original zip has been installed. It won't fix a boot loop after installing.


----------



## Jaeger (Jul 25, 2011)

My md5 isn't even close to that.


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

that could be the problem, a bad download (MIUI for DX right?).....try to dl again and see what you get.....what was your md5?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Did u figure out what the problem is yet? Heres a link to my install instructions for CM7. U can follow those directions pretty much the same way for MIUI. and also heres a link to my thread on flashing sbf files. Cus u could possibly have the wrong sbf. there is a couple froyo sbfs. And one i know is system only. so make sure u have the right one. and let us know if u have anymore questions. there has to be a reason its not working. any DX can flash roms. its very unlikely that, it just wouldnt be able to flash a rom. so. just let us know if u havent figured it out. and check out my 2 tutorials and also make sure u download the MIUI file again(which u can do straight to ur phone like u did. that will work i do that all the time) and like they said here. make sure the md5 is correct.


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks for the input SyNiK4L! Yeah, you can dl straight to phone, go into astro and long press the dl'd file then hit details....it'll list the md5


----------



## Jaeger (Jul 25, 2011)

No. I haven't figured it out yet. Like I said though, I'm at work all night so I can't do much from here.
Here's a shot of the dowloaded MIUI file.


----------



## Jaeger (Jul 25, 2011)

I can't get a clean screen capture of the phone info.
System Version: 2.3.340.MB810.Verizon.en.us
Android Version: 2.2.1
Baseband: BP.C.01.09.07P
Kernel: [email protected] 193lnxdroid08#1


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

wow....I don't get it. I just dl'd again to check and got the same md5 as I had before. Not sure how you're getting that. One other option is to dl rom manager, hit "flash clockworkmod recovery" at the top, then pick "Droid X (2nd-init)", next "download rom" and pick it from there (MIUI 1.7.22 (english)).

If that works, go back to rom manager and install the "fix pack"


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

Jaeger said:


> I can't get a clean screen capture of the phone info.
> System Version: 2.3.340.MB810.Verizon.en.us
> Android Version: 2.2.1
> Baseband: BP.C.01.09.07P
> Kernel: [email protected] 193lnxdroid08#1


From MIUI on the phone...
Only thing I see different on mine is the baseband....i'm on BP_C_01.09.12P....and my kernel is 2.6.32.9-g556*26*[email protected]*l*93lnxdroid08 #1

bold highlights the difference

You may need to re-check the sbf file.....again, I think the linux method is unbelievably easy

edit...i'll try to check back, but I need to get some shut eye


----------



## Jaeger (Jul 25, 2011)

My bad on the kernel. Mine is identical to yours. I believe the difference in baseband is that your radio was updated from. 07 to. 12 by the MIUI rom.
What is the linux method? I've only ever used rsd lite.
That Miui file is what I downloaded direcly from the link.


----------



## Jaeger (Jul 25, 2011)

I downloaded the file a second time and the md5 matched yours. Briefly. Then i copied it to the root of the card and it changed. Then i checked the original and it had changed! (Scratches head.....)
I'll try loading it from my pc and transferring it. 
I presume my sbf file is ok?


----------



## YvesSaintYuki (Jul 20, 2011)

That will happen if you don't do a factory/data reset & cache wipe before flashing the Rom.. I also always wipe the dalvik cache and wipe battery stats..

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## YvesSaintYuki (Jul 20, 2011)

Also make sure your battery is fully charged..

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaeger (Jul 25, 2011)

I did all those things and had my battery at 100%. 
I fooled around with it a bit earlier and found that when I first download the zip file the MD5 is the same as the one Willyjay posted. When I copy it and paste it to the root of the card the original file that I just copied changes as does the file that I paste. They both wind up with different MD5s and both are different than the original. I'm going to try again this morning when I get home and just try to flash the file from it's original location.


----------



## Jaeger (Jul 25, 2011)

Regarding the patch, do I install that immediately after flashing the Rom, prior to rebooting the phone?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Jaeger said:


> Regarding the patch, do I install that immediately after flashing the Rom, prior to rebooting the phone?


that is what you would normally do, but since you're having problems, just do the rom. then reboot and make sure the flash worked and phone is working. then reboot back into cwr and flash the patch. no harm in flashing the patch later on like this.


----------



## Jaeger (Jul 25, 2011)

Sucess!! The devil was in the md5. Somehow, it got scrambled in the process of moving it. I redownloaded the ROM and just left it in the download file. I did all the same steps (minus formatting the system and wiping battery stats) and it installed just as easy as could be. Thanks to everyone for all the help, especially willyjay for pointing me in the right direction.

Now, about that patch. What does it do? I guess I need to figure out how to get into recovery. I can't use D2 bootstrapper anymore, right?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Jaeger said:


> Sucess!! The devil was in the md5. Somehow, it got scrambled in the process of moving it. I redownloaded the ROM and just left it in the download file. I did all the same steps (minus formatting the system and wiping battery stats) and it installed just as easy as could be. Thanks to everyone for all the help, especially willyjay for pointing me in the right direction.
> 
> Now, about that patch. What does it do? I guess I need to figure out how to get into recovery. I can't use D2 bootstrapper anymore, right?


the patch fixes a few things like market, torch, miui camera and bluetooth.
correct, dont ever use bootstrapper with miui or any other roms that use 2nd-init.
to boot into cwr, open rom manager and press boot into recovery.


----------



## Jaeger (Jul 25, 2011)

The patch was applied. Awesome! Thank you again. Is there a setting I need to be aware of to activate the camera? The camera opens but nothing is displayed on the screen. I can open the menu but it won't let me go to the camcorder either.


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

Glad to hear everything is working out!!! It's great that we can try new/different roms!!

When you open the camera, go to settings and change it off of widescreen to the setting just above it 3264 x 2448 (widescreen won't work for some reason)


----------



## Jaeger (Jul 25, 2011)

willyjay to the rescue again! This ROM is pretty intense. At first I wasn't sure about not having an app drawer but I think it may grow on me. Again, thank you for all your help!

do I check here for updates or do I check on Rom Manager? Or both.

I need to put the phone down and go to bed!


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

LOL....no problem, glad I could help!

I'd check the MIUI thread and rom manager for any updates.

As for the app drawer....I just put a file folder on the drawer and placed most of my apps there....It's almost like a normal app drawer.


----------



## DeEDubbzz (Jun 12, 2011)

Another solution to App drawer is to use a different launcher...I use Go Launcher. I wanted to make it look and feel as little like an iPhone as I could, so the launcher and a new icon set where the first things I did.


----------



## Jaeger (Jul 25, 2011)

I may yet go back to ADW EX or LP but for now I'm going to give stock MIUI a good run. There is a lot of stuff tucked into this rom to play with.

I've got to say, I've been poking around at new phones because I just wasn't satisfied with with my X on stock Gingerbread. Finally being able to try new Roms will keep me going until I'm do for an upgrade.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

DeEDubbzz said:


> Another solution to App drawer is to use a different launcher...I use Go Launcher. I wanted to make it look and feel as little like an iPhone as I could, so the launcher and a new icon set where the first things I did.


Haha, I did the exact opposite. I'm running an iPhone background and icon set, but I didn't go as far to mimic the lockscreen. For me, MIUI is the best of both worlds. I get the customization and efficiency of Android and the beautiful look of the iPhone OS. Been waiting forever for this to come to the X. 



Jaeger said:


> I may yet go back to ADW EX or LP but for now I'm going to give stock MIUI a good run. There is a lot of stuff tucked into this rom to play with.
> 
> I've got to say, I've been poking around at new phones because I just wasn't satisfied with with my X on stock Gingerbread. Finally being able to try new Roms will keep me going until I'm do for an upgrade.


Oh, definitely! I don't plan on upgrading for at least another couple years. The stock MIUI launcher is a lot of fun as well once you get used to it. I have a variety of folders to better organize my apps. The plethora of themes for virtually every element of MIUI is exciting as well.


----------

